# niddy noddy



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i need a niddy noddy

best one best size and best place to get it


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

dunno, Paul makes mine.

The one I use the most is long, a good 22"-23". One end rocks - easier for me to get the yarn off the niddy-noddy.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

jerzeygurl said:


> i need a niddy noddy
> 
> best one best size and best place to get it


I use a PVC one which I made from these instructions. http://www.doctordirt.com/blog/niddy.html it is convenient because you can break it down when you travel and also you can make it to any size that you want!

donsgal


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

donsgal said:


> I use a PVC one which I made from these instructions. http://www.doctordirt.com/blog/niddy.html it is convenient because you can break it down when you travel and also you can make it to any size that you want!
> 
> donsgal



hmmm that gave ds and me an idea....i wonder if tinkertoys would work i have some of those stored up....at least until i can make one lol


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I've been using the arms of my rocking chair.  Not quite as long as what you'll get from the niddy noddy, but it works ... unless I need to get up before I'm done winding yarn on, I'm trapped in the rocker till I'm finished!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

jerzeygurl said:


> hmmm that gave ds and me an idea....i wonder if tinkertoys would work i have some of those stored up....at least until i can make one lol


I think that would work just fine. Just make sure the stick part is in there good and tight. You definitely don't want it self-distructing when it is full of your yarn. LOL

donsgal


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

donsgal said:


> I think that would work just fine. Just make sure the stick part is in there good and tight. You definitely don't want it self-distructing when it is full of your yarn. LOL
> 
> donsgal



thats what i was wondering..would it be strong enough?

ive been using record albums( anyone else ever heard of them lol)


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I make my own niddy noddy's out of dowel rods....made several...AND I designed and made a nifty holder for them too....so I can have more than one full NN on it...drying at same time! They break down and pack away easily too!
I SOOO wish I could figure out how to post pictures....I'm pretty proud of my design for the niddy noddy holder...it came to me in a dream last fall, when I was in the middle of spinning the yarn up for the 4o hats I knitted...I was a spinning fool, and was washing and 'setting' the twist on a bunch of skeins at a time.....
No I'm not addicted! lmao!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Flwrbrd said:


> I SOOO wish I could figure out how to post pictures....I'm pretty proud of my design for the niddy noddy holder...it came to me in a dream last fall,


**Note, in all the URLs, I'm putting in spaces so it doesn't show as a link - you would have to remove those spaces to get this to work. **

Okay - to post a picture, you first need to load it up on the internet - someone else will have to tell you where - I load mine to my web site.

Once it is loaded, you'll need the URL of where it is located. For me, it is my website http: // www . mullerslanefarm . com / 

Next you add on to the end your image name (such as cw0607c.jpg) so it looks like this http: // www . mullerslanefarm . com / cw0607c.jpg (without the spaces), this gives you the full URL . 

Once you know this, just click on the icon that (to me) looks like a post card (but is really a pic of a mountain & son). In the window that pops up, enter in your full URL. click on OK and viola - you got it.

To manually code it (instead of using the icon), you type in (without the spaces)

[ img ] http: // www . mullerslanefarm . com / cw0607c.jpg [ /img ]

It will do this:










(These are 'my boys' before heading out to a Civil War reenactment)

** if you have no way to load your pic to the internet, shoot me an email and I'll load them onto my website for you.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x180/Flwrbrd/


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Flwrbrd, the noddy-holder is nice, but the yarns are gorgeous! Nice photography with that yellow...I'd hang that one on my wall!

Meg


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah....I'm pretty proud of it too....
One ply is BFL...one ply is Mohair.....when I put it into the dye pot....onion skins by the way.....one ply shrunk I guess..gave it this neat looped look....
But it's the color that is so nice....I love the colors onion skins give...
The 4 skeins on the washer are reindeer lichen, onion skin, black walnut and avocado skins...
I'm coming along well......


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

What mordants are you using with those? I'm finally getting set up for dying in bigger lots, and get to expand how I do things (this means I now have a huge pot and paddle that fits on the turkey fryer! Thanks Daddy!) No more littel batches on the stove!

Meg

On second thought, how about starting a new thread with that...and repost those pics with it....please? That way everyone will find it.


----------

